# Massanutten: Exciting News....



## Miss Marty (Jun 5, 2009)

Received our copy of the Summit Signal 
A Publication for Summit Owners.. 2009

On the cover is an article regarding a new park at the resort

The James E. Lambert Park at 
Massanutten Resort Woodstone Meadows 

A Green Approach to Park Design with Pavilion, Grills, Restrooms,
Walking Trails, Open Play Area, 3 Tennis Courts & 70 Car Parking.

Don`t Forget 

*Summer Jam 2009*
*Fireworks - July 2*


----------



## davenlib (Jun 5, 2009)

we will be there July 2.. what do we need to know about summer jam??  where should we be?? do we buy tickets??  tell me more....


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 5, 2009)

I would call the resort because the Summit signal says that they are $20 at the gate, $15 in advance.  Activities #  540-289-9441 or X65033.  Please let us know how it is.  I am going next 7/4, and I have always wondered how the Summer Jam is.  I don't have any young children, so it's hard to tell if it is good just for adults.


----------



## laura1957 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just read that article myself yesterday, sounds great.  Unfortunately, it wont be ready for us next week     Not that we don't already have enough to do while at Massanutten.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 28, 2009)

*Woodstone at Massanutten Renovation and Modernization Plan*

*
WMOA Renovations *

The interiors of Woodstone at Massanutten’s units will undergo 
a revitalization plan. Generally, the plan will include renovations 
beginning with the oldest units first. 

The plan includes:

37” Flat Screen TV (living room)
27” Flat Screen TV (master bedroom
22” Flat Screen TV (twin bedroom)
DVD Player (living room and twin bedroom)

King Bed (master bedroom)
Pillow-Top Mattresses (master bedroom)
New Bedspreads (all bedrooms)

New Wall Paint and Accent Colors
New Carpet and Draperies
 New Artwork
Improved Unit Lighting

New Dining Room Furniture
New Living Room Furniture & TV Stand

Tile above showers
New Sunflower Shower Heads
New Shower Rods and Curtains
New Electrical Switches and Receptacles

Link to: Woodstone - Before and After - Online Photos 
http://www.massanuttenwaterpark.com/v.php?pg=402


----------



## schiff1997 (Jun 28, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> WMOA Renovations *
> 
> The interiors of Woodstone at Massanutten’s units will undergo
> ...



Any idea when start and finish will be, we have a unit booked last week of August at Woodstone unit 112 P


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 2, 2009)

*New Quad Lift*

*
Massanutten Resort 
Installs New Quad Lift*

For the 2009-2010 snow sports season,
Massanutten Resort has a new Doppelmayr
CTEC quad chair lift! This new lift
features a loading conveyor belt the
(1st) first installed in Virginia.

This is the third quad chair installed
at Massanutten and replaces an original
Borvig double chair installed in 1972.

The new lift has been relocated to the
skier's left of the original lift and
the load area moved closer to the ski
lodge to provide better access. Plus..
a new trail design will provide access
to both Geronimo and Southern Comfort.


----------



## mikey0531 (Aug 4, 2009)

schiff1997 said:


> Any idea when start and finish will be, we have a unit booked last week of August at Woodstone unit 112 P



I don't know if this is useful information or not -- but we're here right now at Woodstone -- Units 89Y, 103Y and 104Y and none of them are renovated.  

Debi


----------



## schiff1997 (Aug 4, 2009)

mikey0531 said:


> I don't know if this is useful information or not -- but we're here right now at Woodstone -- Units 89Y, 103Y and 104Y and none of them are renovated.
> 
> Debi




Thanks Debbie, I saw that Massanutten is on Facebook and it was noted on there that 1 to 48 is done.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 21, 2009)

*Massanutten*

The scenic chairlift rides will be running until October 30th!


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,
    We have an exchange for next July in the Woodstone area of the resort. Our confirmation states we are in unit 108F. Does anyone know if this is a nice unit and if it has been refurbished? This will be the first time we stay at this resort. Is the activity card worth the cost, and has anyone done the day trip to DC? Thanks, Sue


----------



## ElizabethK (Sep 23, 2009)

Massanutten sounds awesome.  Everytime I get on TUG I find yet another place I want to visit!  I live in Pittsburgh -- I bet Massanutten is close enough for a long-weekend getaway.  I'd love to take my family this Fall.


----------



## Dave&Linda (Sep 23, 2009)

Elizabeth: You should have no problem finding availability this fall at Massanutten. A quick look at the RCI late break listings shows that just about all the developments there have availability at around $200-250 for a week. Of course you can always contact the resort and I'm sure they'd give you a couple of free days, with a free breakfast and $100 of "resort money" for "90 minutes of your time." Fall is a great time to visit Massanutten as the scenery is fabulous and the weather usually is pretty good. They will be having their Fall Festival on October 10th which features bands, arts and craft exhibitions, a beer garden, wine tasting and a bunch of other things to keep people busy. I'm sure the TS folks will be all over the place as well. 

For Sue: The benefits of an activity card depends on your interests. Since you'll be there in the summer the big thing would be whether or not you or anybody in your party is a golfer. I think there is also a discount for the waterpark but not sure. The rest of the bennies involve discounts or entrance fees covered for such things as wine tasting, a special wine dinner, some entertainment, various classes, etc. Can't help you with the DC trip as we've never taken it since we live and work close to there. Dave


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 10, 2009)

*Massanutten Resort - Annual Waterpark Pass Coupon - Exp. Dec 31, 2009*

 

* 50% Off Annual Waterpark Pass Coupon *

http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=472


Here is the page with the normal annual prices

http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=194


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 29, 2009)

*Summit at Massanutten*

*
As of 2009, fifty of the 210 Summit units have been renovated. * 

Throughout the winter and spring of 2010, they will be upgrading 
the televisions and bedrooms in the remaining 160 Summit units.

Anyone had the opportunity to stay in a newly remodeled unit yet?


----------



## neash (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes we stayed in one over the labor day weekend. Very nice. We liked it.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 4, 2009)

*Forecast for Sat December 5th 2009*

*
Massanutten Va area
1"-3" of natural snow!*


----------



## Kinley (Jan 14, 2010)

We stayed in 109UL first week of 2010 and it was really nice.  Unit felt Brand New and we were right on the slopes.  




Marty Giggard said:


> *
> As of 2009, fifty of the 210 Summit units have been renovated. *
> 
> Throughout the winter and spring of 2010, they will be upgrading
> ...


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 22, 2010)

*March 14, 2010 - Massanutten Resort in Virginia*

*
Thank You for Your Service - Heros on the Hill *

Active, Non-Active, Veterans, and their dependents 
receive (free) slope-use ticket with valid Military ID

http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=550


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a unit booked arriving in August. Hope all the renovations are done by then.

Anyone know of any special activities there? We are arriving August 6th.


----------



## SBK (Jan 23, 2010)

stevedmatt said:


> I have a unit booked arriving in August. Hope all the renovations are done by then.
> 
> Anyone know of any special activities there? We are arriving August 6th.



Go to www.massresort.com to get a good overview of the facilities at the resort.  The calendar will be updated with summer specific activities as the time gets closer.

Enjoy your trip!


----------

